# New Piece



## ArtBlinked (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm trying to flesh out a character except I can't draw tattoos. This is pretty much how I imagine her face to look at least except with colorful hair.




Adding this one too. My attempt at another character, Arlo.


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2017)

The eyes are a very strong feature of both faces and work so well with the face structure...Two distinctive and unique drawings..cool


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you! Eyes are my favorite to draw, that and noses.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 16, 2017)

Love these... I especially admire the first one, the highlights under her eyes are fabulous and I like her hair... I always have problems with hair... nice work!


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 17, 2017)

I think they are great. Don't think you need tattoos at all


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 18, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> I think they are great. Don't think you need tattoos at all


Thanks! She's supposed to have two sleeves and a bunch on her torso. I like to design tattoos I just can't draw them on characters right for some reason. But glad to know she looks good regardless ^^


----------



## JacksonPoland (Mar 18, 2017)

These are so dope! The second one reminds me of a character that could be in Borderlands.


----------

